# Suche Gästepass



## wowheini (23. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits, 

da ich mir trotz vorliegender Tests nicht zu 100% sicher bin, wollte ich hier nachfragen ob jemand eventuell einen weiteren Gästepass parat hätte, ich wäre überaus dankbar für die Möglichkeit das Spiel aus erster Hand probieren zu können. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Heini


----------

